# Where is the Aquabid Complaint Section!?



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I am really ticked right now! Someone bid and won two of my auctions that I had listed and today, for several hours, back and fourth about what bettas they wanted because they apparently did not like one of the fish they bid on. I was being nice throughout and trying to understand, sent numerous emails with additional photos that I never had to send, and even said I would include an extra fish free of charge. Why would someone take advantage of another like this? My whole day spent, taking pictures and emailing trying to get this right. In one email I even told the person I would substitute a female for a male at no additional charge to her being as though it was male and clearly stated the ID number of the fish but kept getting emails from her with a different ID number, thus making it seem to me she never wanted to agree to the sale. Then I kept getting emails with the person changing their mind about which females, which colors, and then changing their mind again about it! I was going crazy but trying to keep my cool. So as an end result this is the email I sent to them:

2nd to last email sent to this person after stating to me that if I could put two fish in one BAG!!! (Ok, now I am going to assume you are pulling me leg now. You should know that betas are fighting fish and cannot be placed together. I am banning you as a buyer on Aquabid and reporting you to them. I will forward all emails to them. Respectfully, Luis)

Last email I sent to them:I have clearly sent you several emails of similar fish and you have not yet come up with a definite answer as to the fish you wanted. I clearly stated in a previous email that there is a Male #23. There is no male #24. You have changed your mind several times for no apparent reason. I tried to be nice and agreed to sending you additional photos which took several hours of my time today all to help satisfy you because you did not like an auction that you clearly bid on and won. There is no reason for this. If I was an A*Hole seller I would have told you, you couldn't change your mind and that the choice of the 3rd female which you were being charged for was my choice. I then even agreed to send you an extra fish free of charge and I am continued to being treated like this. This is absurd and I do not appreciate it. Thank you for your time and GOD BLESS.

Luis


I would be more than happy to share this entire experience with everyone if they would like to see. This is the first time something like this has ever happened to me on aqua bid. I am appalled and clearly with this one incident have probably had it with aqua bid all together. There needs to be a complain section on this forum for scammers. Seriously.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

PS. I don't know if its ok to post information about the buyer but I'd be more than happy to do so if permission is given from moderators, such as aqua bid username and email address.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I apologized as going through through the emails now I noticed I labeled a fish incorrectly on the photo and his jar was a different number...Could it have been from the frustration? What can I do to make this better? Send the fish free of charge with just shipping costs?? Any help to help me calm down would be appreciated. Thanks. Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Please someone respond to this post. The lady has now changed her mailing address 2 times on me. Is this real or a scam?

"I am not really interested in #21. I am looking for more bright colors not light.
The 2nd auction that I won I love the colors on her. There is no number on the photos so I do not know what number she is.
I am just trying to help you figure out which ones would interest me more."

"I am going with M24/F16/F11 & F23. Could you please ship M23 & F16 together in 1 bag and F11 with F23 in another?"

"Please note that the address is correct except that the package needs to come to #31 not #35."

"It is Diana Sho*** 9751 State Road 78 W. Lot #35 Okeechobee, FL. 34974. Sorry about the name thing I just got Divorced and forgot when I signed up for Aquabid."

--her name, is different in the emails as well.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Given all the times she has changed her mind and information, I think one mistake from you is perfectly excusable in all of the kerfuffle, especially since she is requesting that you ship them in one bag. I would not trust her with any fish I had bred. 
Why was she even bidding on a fish she didn't want? Could she not have contacted you another way to see if there were other fish available?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I asked her if we could speak over the phone and she has not sent a phone number. I just don't want negative feedback as I am a good breeder and seller of these fish. I even refuse to sell to the local shops who still claim that I am no breeder of bettas simply because I won't supply them with fish, you may already know the reasons why I don't. I have asked several of them to up their containers to at least 32 Ounces, and thats even pushing it and they all tell me, your full of ****. But I'm not getting a good vibe from this lady at all. I did a Google Earth on the property and don't really see much but land. Ugh!! Im pulling my practically bald hairs out! lol Thanks for the reply. Luis


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have to say when looking at feedback if 95-99% of it is glowing praise and there are only one or two negatives or neutrals, I will still generally purchase from that person. 

I usually will read the buyer's feedback to see what the seller had to say in return. 

This lady sounds like a flake, and the transaction seems to be more hassle than it's worth. 

Also I'm not sure how attached you are to your bettas, but like Bombalurina said, I don't know if I'd be comfortable selling to someone who sees no issue in putting two aggressive fish in a bag together.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I am not going to be selling to this lady. I put too much time and effort into raising them and I know there are others out there who will appreciate them much more than this:

"O.K. here is the final list F16/F18/F11/F23. Around here the # on the trailer is 31 but the # in the mail room is 35. I am really sorry for all of the confusion. I will not be changing my mind anymore. I just want the 4 girls."

"I love the line up I would just like to reiterate. M24/F16/F18/F23. Sent to Diana Shoc*** 9751 State Road 78 W. #35 Okeechobee, FL. 34974."

Both emails within half hour. Is this lady nuts or something? IDK. My fish are staying here! Should I just not respond?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Is she paying with Paypal??
If so, you should ONLY ship to a confirmed address on Paypal or you will not be covered by the seller's protection. 
In other words, she can claim to paypal that she never received. Then, even if you provide paypal with the shipping information during the dispute, she will get her money back because you shipped to a different address than on her Paypal account. 
I would definitely not sell to her. How well cared for would those fish be if she's asking you to put 2 in the same bag?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would just contact her and reiterate the fact you are not going to be selling to her. 

Something like:

Thank you for the interest in my fish. However, due to the continued difficulties in completing this sale, I have decided to cancel this transaction and retain ownership of the fish in question.

That way she can't really say you weren't civil.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Just tell her, thank you for your interest but I have decided as is my right not to sell to you. I do not have confidence that you are capable fish keeper. As such and the previous email I will not be selling to you.
Thank you for your time, have a wonderful day.
Sincerely
blank.

At least that would be what I would do by this point.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will post some of the fish here where I know they will go to good homes. My first aqua bid scam and it WAS a scam! Wow!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't believe that! Wow. Some people are just too difficult to deal with. I will gladly shut someone down without caring about them ruining my rep because I already have a good one that one customer can't shut down. 

On a side note, since I'm getting back into breeding I want to see what you'll be offering over the next few months


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I want to see what you'll be offering over the next few months


 No problem. I have a nice spawn coming up. This last spawn was just veil-tail. But the next spawn coming will be Half-moon and deltas from Julius, my avatar. Im so excited! Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I needed the input because it was getting pretty frustrating. Love this forum!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettasusa said:


> No problem. I have a nice spawn coming up. This last spawn was just veil-tail. But the next spawn coming will be Half-moon and deltas from Julius, my avatar. Im so excited! Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I needed the input because it was getting pretty frustrating. Love this forum!


Awesome he's a nice fish!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so this was resolved. I told her kindly that I was ending the transaction because I didn't feel safe neither for myself and more importantly the fish. I posted them back on aqua bid and banned her as a bidder. Is this just for me or for all her bidding activities?


----------

